# Yamaha HTR-6230 Help with Directv H25-700 and Digital sound



## garh99 (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm a novice, so please bear with me. I have a Directv H25-700 satellite receiver connected to my Yamaha HTR-6230. The TV video is connected to the 6230 via the HDMI connection. The audio is connected via red/white RCA connections to the red/white DTV/CBL on the 6230. If I'm correct, this is analog sound, but necessary because the HDMI on the 6230 does not carry sound.

I want to try digital sound. The satellite receiver has coax/digital output and the 6230 has optical input. So I have a Coaxial (RCA) to Optical Toslink Digital Audio Converter from Monoprice as others on this forum suggested. I've have now connected the coax/digital sound from Directv to the optical DTV/CBL on the 6230. But no sound!

What settings do I need to change on the 6230 to get digital sound?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

You may need to assign the digital optical in-put on the Yamaha to your HDMI input.


----------



## garh99 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks, but how do I do that


----------

